# Horse Schooling Exercises?



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

For striding exercise I'll put two ground poles down, about 4 strides apart, and practice getting 3, 4, 5, and 6 strides in between.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Lots of transitions! If you have a horse that rushes or is excitable, limit the walk to canter transitions and concentrate on walk to trot, trot to halt, canter to walk, etc._

_Use leg yeilding within a circle. Make it bigger and smaller. If you have jumps set up, wind around them because its random turning. _

_Use the long side to extend, use the ends for a regular trot then collect on the other long side. Throw in circles._

_Use half halts before a halt to warn your horse you are about to do something....wether its a halt or a transition. Just make sure you have leg on when doing it so they keep up the pace they are before you ask for the change._


----------



## katiezebra (Aug 25, 2010)

BUMP..Anyone else got any ideas? ..Thanks for the posts guys


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Just as a question Katie....how have you taught your horse to halt? Some horses will stop better if you lift your hands UP instead of pulling back on the reins towards your body....some will just fight it more and its a tug-o-war. It takes a while to get used to it, but it can help make a difference. (Also hard to retrain yourself to do this all the time, you have to think about it EVERY time for a while). _


----------



## katiezebra (Aug 25, 2010)

Well she was hard to halt before I started riding her.. I wasn't the one who trained her .. I use half halts before I stop her, she responds a little..then I bring my hands close to me to ask for halt and I say 'woooaahh steady' and she does stop in the end..she just carries on for about 3 strides of walk.

Thanks


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

My horse _used _to rush fences. Key word: _used_
I took some jumping lessons with him (sadly he's off now for 3 weeks due to an injury... forgive my ADD mind haha) and learned that ground poles are your friend! Put them about a stride away from the jump. The horse then must look at the jump, analyze it and then leave in a calmer manner. Your horse learns that he/she _can't _run at 75 mph and jump well. The ground pole helped me sooo much! After 2 lessons with the ground poles, I was having to push my horse to speed up a little bit! It was amazing!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Adding to what I posted previously...sometimes if the school horse I ride is rushing his fences I will plant him on his *** before the jump, make him back up and then trot over it. Obviously it isnt a huge jump, but it does work. Just dont do it too often._


----------



## katiezebra (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks ..Does anyone have any more exercises?..Since I'm riding tomorrow


----------

